# Will black bin liners leach chemicals into the water? (3 day blackout)



## Julian (4 Jan 2015)

As topic says, I've wrapped the tank in bin liners to get rid of some diatoms. The ones I've put over the top have sagged slightly in the middle and it's making contact with the water, I've tried my best to prevent this but the tanks right next to a wall and I can't make it tight enough so it doesn't sag. 

I'm slightly paranoid that they might poison the tank...


----------



## X3NiTH (4 Jan 2015)

They are probably fine, but if you really want the bag off the surface put an Airstone in the tank and the pressure coming out should inflate the bag away from the surface, (make sure you let the gas vent out the bag). Providing you have an air supply to do this of course. Failing that you could always put a tall somethingorother in the tank and use it like a tent pole.


----------



## Wisey (4 Jan 2015)

I would be cautious, I'm sure the ones I have come off the roll with a feeling that there is some sort of coating or fine powder on then, whether this a by product from production or something that's used to stop the sticking together I do not know, but not knowing what is on them, I would personally keep them out the water.


----------



## Michael W (4 Jan 2015)

You could stretch out the bag as much as possible (without showing the stress marks) then tape it tightly to the sides of the tank. The tension shouldn't allow the middle of the liner to dip into the water.


----------

